# List of Gennex tints



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Does any one have a list of all the gennex tints and the corresponding colors and strengths? I could not find one with google.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Does any one have a list of all the gennex tints and the corresponding colors and strengths? I could not find one with google.


Now what in the Sam Hill would ya need that for??


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Part of my evil plan to take over the world.

Just Ike to know what is in a gallon, especially in colors with little tint or poor hide.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Part of my evil plan to take over the world.
> 
> Just Ike to know what is in a gallon, especially in colors with little tint or poor hide.


I used to believe that "hide" characteristics were more a function of base quality, not so sure anymore.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have always thought tints played a big role. Base is important too though. Need some TiO2, etc as well.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

This is all I have from a little encryption program I wrote for my local store - Encrypts the formula so guys who get custom matches can't bring it anywhere else to buy more paint  

I think you are looking for much more but maybe it's a start.

"W1"
"Y3"
"S2"
"S1"
"R1"
"R2"
"R3"
"Y2"
"Y1"
"O1"
"M1"
"B1"
"G1"

Pat


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I think s1 is black, s2 is gray, r1-3 are various strengths of red, y's are various yellows but not sure if strength is parts,


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

yea - I think also if certain y's are used then it flags the mixing program to display a message "This color is not recommended for exterior use"

I'm sure Andy can fill in the blanks here when he sees this thread.

Pat


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

PatsPainting said:


> yea - I think also if certain y's are used then it flags the mixing program to display a message "This color is not recommended for exterior use"
> 
> Pat













:blink: really?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Spoken like true industry leaders. I am a follower.

....


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

W1 is white. Your right with the others. I was talking to the paint rep today about pigments


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> yea - I think also if certain y's are used then it flags the mixing program to display a message "This color is not recommended for exterior use"
> 
> I'm sure Andy can fill in the blanks here when he sees this thread.
> 
> Pat


I think most gennex pigments are lightfast.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

joshmays1976 said:


> :blink: really?


Yea - there are certain colors in the fan decks that are not recommended for exterior use. You will only know when guy is about to tint your paint. I asked the rep about it and he just says it's more likely to fade.

Pat


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> Yea - there are certain colors in the fan decks that are not recommended for exterior use. You will only know when guy is about to tint your paint. I asked the rep about it and he just says it's more likely to fade.
> 
> Pat


 
Here is one such color: http://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-ca/paint-color/electricslide

I'm going to be painting it on an exterior on a well traveled, visible, prominent street. I unsuccessfully tried to talk them out of it. I will try to post some picks as soon as we get started. Or perhaps a link to the local news story about the neighborhood battle that will likely ensue.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Here is one such color: http://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-ca/paint-color/electricslide
> 
> I'm going to be painting it on an exterior on a well traveled, visible, prominent street. I unsuccessfully tried to talk them out of it. I will try to post some picks as soon as we get started. Or perhaps a link to the local news story about the neighborhood battle that will likely ensue.


Lol - that is one ugly color. Not sure if you should take down your signs or put more up on that one..

Pat


----------



## Cam3sc (Mar 25, 2013)

I have never had an exterior paint from SW or BM that has yellow in it. I believe yellow is the main problem when it comes to exteriors.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Cam3sc said:


> I have never had an exterior paint from SW or BM that has yellow in it. I believe yellow is the main problem when it comes to exteriors.


You sure about that? Because almost every single color out there has some form of yellow in it.


----------



## Cam3sc (Mar 25, 2013)

For tints yellow oxide is everywhere. Never seen yellow in ext. formulas. Anything that is safety yellow comes premixed


----------



## more_prep (Dec 7, 2009)

Here's the full list. What I want to find is a picture or sample of the
color of each tint, so I know why a color is off, and how to fix it.

B1 THALO BLUE
G1 THALO GREEN
M1 MAGENTA	
O1 ORANGE
R1 RED TONER
R2 ORGANIC RED	
R3 OXIDE RED
S1 BLACK	
S2 GRAY	
W1 WHITE	
Y1 ORG YELLOW 1
Y2 ORG YELLOW 2
Y3 OXIDE YELLOW

Note the presence of WHITE. My theory is that the colorants tend to flatten 
the sheen, so the base is glossier than needed in some lines. Then W1 is
added to make the total colorant volume the same for any color, for
a given base, hitting the target sheen. This is just my theory. I have
also heard that some tints cost BM more to make, and they vary 
the tints according to cost.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

The Gennex tints were RD'ed by the BM Central lab based on some water based tint technology in Europe. BM needed to develop a proprietary tint system that would be VOC compliant for future regulations, Improve hide, strengthen the product rather then weaken paint like UTC's do, actually dry, disperse, add colorfastness, and be able to adapt to all product lines. Gennex must also have a molecular structure that tightens the film for better adhesion and create the first "self=priming" paint, Aura. BM did a poor job of marketing the concept and BEHR picked up the "Primer and Paint" in one can. Basically, Aura, and those products tinted with Gennex are self priming due to the tightness of the film caused by the Urethane, molecular structure, drying ability of Gennex tints. There is a difference between self priming and primer and paint in one. The use of Gennex tints also enhances spread rate. Most BM latex coatings are rated at 350-450 sq ft per gallon, and a few are higher. This is a result of higher solids and the tightness of the film and the film having better sealing characteristics. The Y2 Colorant is for Exterior Only. Some colors are prone to fading prematurely due to the combination of colorants in a base. White adds volume to keeps weights and measurements happy, not much hide. Sheen is achieved by pigment volume/resin ratio, not by colorant. UTC had a major impact on sheen as it would build sheen with each coat. That's why the old paints had poor touch up. Gennex has improved touch up capabilities.


----------



## more_prep (Dec 7, 2009)

NACE said:


> Sheen is achieved by pigment volume/resin ratio, not by colorant. UTC had a major impact on sheen as it would build sheen with each coat.


Yes, this is what I was thinking. To keep the pigment volume/resin ratio the same, to get the same sheen, white must be added in varying amounts depending on the color.

Thanks for this informative post.


----------



## lostproc (Feb 23, 2013)

more_prep said:


> Here's the full list. What I want to find is a picture or sample of the
> color of each tint, so I know why a color is off, and how to fix it.
> 
> B1 THALO BLUE
> ...


I think there is a N1 - Brown as well


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

lostproc said:


> I think there is a N1 - Brown as well


There better not be, because I've never seen it or ordered it.


----------



## more_prep (Dec 7, 2009)

N1 is an SW colorant...burnt sienna or similar...


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

The brown colorant Was going to be a part of the original Gen X platform. Not sure if it is going to be integrated into the tiny system


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

The yellow pigment that's prone to fading in exterior applications is usually the one coded "AXX" or "AXXN" (Y-1 in BM case)and is known as "organic yellow".

"Medium yellow" is slightly less intense of a yellow pigment and is usually used in place of organic yellow in exterior applications. This will be your TT or Y-2 pigment.

"Yellow oxide" also known as Y-3 or "C" is the most commonly used it seems. This is your darker yellow, kind of goldenrod pigment. Also known as "raw sienna" or "yellow ochre".

Gennex does not have an "N1" nor does it have a brown oxide.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Dropped this in the trash the other day.
I cried a little


----------



## ShermanMoore (Mar 23, 2014)

R1 is the same tone as R3, but at 1/3 the strength. S2 is called gray, but it's really just S1 diluted down to 1/16 strength. These make it possible to make very slight adjustments to colors with colorants that tend to be very overpowering, even in small amounts. Is wish SW had them as well. The tinter for Gennex colorants can break the colorant down to .0625/32 or 1/384 ounce if I remember right, but at SW we can only go down to 1/128. That is, the smallest drop of colorant SW can put into a can is three times as big as the smallest drop at BM (or Behr, for that matter). That can make matching whites very difficult for us when BM is using such miniscule amounts of colorants that are already less powerful than our B1 or R2 colorants. 

As for the cost of colorants, some do cost more than others but that is not a consideration in formulation. 4X bases cost the dealer less than 1X bases to compensate for the increased cost of the colorant to be added for deep colors. A fiver of a 3X or 4X color can suck up $40 in colorant alone.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

ShermanMoore said:


> R1 is the same tone as R3, but at 1/3 the strength. S2 is called gray, but it's really just S1 diluted down to 1/16 strength. These make it possible to make very slight adjustments to colors with colorants that tend to be very overpowering, even in small amounts. Is wish SW had them as well. The tinter for Gennex colorants can break the colorant down to .0625/32 or 1/384 ounce if I remember right, but at SW we can only go down to 1/128. That is, the smallest drop of colorant SW can put into a can is three times as big as the smallest drop at BM (or Behr, for that matter). That can make matching whites very difficult for us when BM is using such miniscule amounts of colorants that are already less powerful than our B1 or R2 colorants.
> 
> As for the cost of colorants, some do cost more than others but that is not a consideration in formulation. 4X bases cost the dealer less than 1X bases to compensate for the increased cost of the colorant to be added for deep colors. A fiver of a 3X or 4X color can suck up $40 in colorant alone.


What exactly do you sell at your store?


----------



## The Paint Lady (Oct 10, 2013)

NACE said:


> The Y2 Colorant is for Exterior Only. Some colors are prone to fading prematurely due to the combination of colorants in a base.


Totally agree with everything you said, except for that Y2 is for exterior use only. Y2 is for _interior_ use only, while Y1 and Y3 can be used to tint exterior products.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

The Paint Lady said:


> Totally agree with everything you said, except for that Y2 is for exterior use only. Y2 is for _interior_ use only, while Y1 and Y3 can be used to tint exterior products.


My bad. Thank you for the correction. I fill that Y3 three times a day even now that it has slowed a little. Happy Holidays!


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Here is one such color: http://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-ca/paint-color/electricslide
> 
> I'm going to be painting it on an exterior on a well traveled, visible, prominent street. I unsuccessfully tried to talk them out of it. I will try to post some picks as soon as we get started. Or perhaps a link to the local news story about the neighborhood battle that will likely ensue.


YIKES! capitol hill green?


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

PatsPainting said:


> Lol - that is one ugly color. Not sure if you should take down your signs or put more up on that one..
> 
> Pat


Remove all signs, no company shirts or vans on the block....lol

That's just gawd awful. Is it another one of those new homes that looks like a dentists office? Flat panels, t&g cedar on some small portion somewhere? They all seem to be going really dark colors or really obnoxious colors....can't wait to repaint em all in a few years or so...lol


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

NACE said:


> My bad. Thank you for the correction. I fill that Y3 three times a day even now that it has slowed a little. Happy Holidays!


Wish I could get a pump that had giant canisters for Y3, S1, W1 and tiny canisters for the other colors. Filling the Y3 all the time is a pain, especially given how much is used in so many color formulations. Nothing like nodding off while trying to tint a brown 5'er because it takes nearly 5 minutes worth of Y3.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

DrakeB said:


> Wish I could get a pump that had giant canisters for Y3, S1, W1 and tiny canisters for the other colors. Filling the Y3 all the time is a pain, especially given how much is used in so many color formulations. Nothing like nodding off while trying to tint a brown 5'er because it takes nearly 5 minutes worth of Y3.


 I guess I should be thankful that I am filling it rather then not filling it. We are up 23.4%!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

The last 6 months of this year, I was up almost 400% over last year! But then again I opened on July 9th.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

NACE said:


> I guess I should be thankful that I am filling it rather then not filling it. We are up 23.4%!


Nice! I'm only up a few percentage points... hard life in a small town!


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

DrakeB said:


> Nice! I'm only up a few percentage points... hard life in a small town!


The percentage points are you able to see them through the Bm software for tintinf


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

ElTacoPaco said:


> The percentage points are you able to see them through the Bm software for tintinf


The only BM software I use is the tinter, and no- it doesn't show anything like that. It's not a POS system, just for tinting, matching, and tracking customer colors.

I have my own metrics provided by my book keeper. I track yearly/monthly/weekly increases and decreases on both dollars and margins.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

this is just an awesome post! thanks guys!


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

ElTacoPaco said:


> The percentage points are you able to see them through the Bm software for tintinf


You can calculate the percentages when the formula comes up.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

NACE said:


> You can calculate the percentages when the formula comes up.


Oh is that what he means?


----------

